# Spore



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Not sure what it is?

Read Here

seems to be a revelation at the moment, seriously considering getting it, I loved GTA4 when it came out, but the novelty seems to have worn off and I'm looking to this for some new-found fun.....

Looks to be of a similar premise to black and white (for those who remember that!), but on a much grander scale.

anyone got/getting it?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have ordered it for the PC - supposed to be awesome.

A few mates have it and they are majorly addicted to it!


----------



## B_Walker (Aug 21, 2008)

I may look at getting it over the weekend, it looks different i got the trial edition on my pc and that is fun with small bits

Will have to see if got a good copy somewhere


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been playing through it. Got to the start of the space age with relative ease but got bored of flying around.

The game is a lot easier to do if you are a carnivore.

If you want to be an omnivore you have to make sure you end the cell stage with the omnivore part (the sucker).


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I have ordered it for the PC - supposed to be awesome.
> 
> A few mates have it and they are majorly addicted to it!


What seems like a couple of hours actually turns out to be nearer 6-7 hours. It is addictive and time passes very quickly.


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

I am not normally much of a games man but I am totally addicted to this game !! My beasts are in space and kicking butt ! :devil:


----------

